# look 555



## jerome brugger (Feb 10, 2005)

hello i bought a cannondale frame who was to small for me and now i have to change it ,
i would like to get a 555 or a 461 , i find the 555 really sexy but i don't know if it will be comfortable and if i'm fit enough to ride a bike like that ...
i'm doing around 2500 miles mtb per year and i just started to do road cycling ...


----------

